# **Unitronic Carbon Fiber Intake System for 2.5TFSI EVO - Now Available**



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to introduce its all-new Carbon Fiber Intake System for the 2.5TFSI EA855 EVO engines, found in the 8V.2 Audi RS 3® and 8S Audi TT RS®. 
Engineered to be coupled with either Unitronic’s 3” or 4” Turbo Inlet Elbow, this Intake System will give you the competitive advantage, gaining you that extra tenth
of a second and a few gained mph, while supporting the airflow demands out of any stock turbo, hybrid turbo, and full frame turbo on the market.

*$1299.99 USD / $1689.99 CAD
*












Consistent with all of its performance products, Unitronic utilizes only the latest industry leading tools, equipment, and computer aided design software that 
are packed with the latest technology from our technology partners at Creaform® and Stratasys®. These tools and technology help to achieve a design that 
not only optimizes airflow and speed, but also eliminates airflow restrictions that are present with the factory components, while fitting within the engine bay constraints.


Unitronic 3” Carbon Intake Assembly *(UH022-INA)* and Unitronic 4" Carbon Intake Assembly *(UH020-INA)


*



















To encompass all applications, Unitronic has designed both Sport and Race Air Filters. The Red Sport Filter comes included with the Carbon 2.5 TFSI Intake System
and offers sufficient airflow for daily driven applications while protecting your turbocharger and engine from debris and air particles that may be encountered 
during normal everyday driving. Unitronic’s Blue Race Filter is available as an optional add-on and intended for drag racing applications, where maximum 
airflow is most important. Both Sport and Race filters can be purchased separately.












Using its in-house Superflow SF-1020 Flow Bench, Unitronic Engineers further validated designs to ensure that the Unitronic Carbon Fiber Intake System effectively
optimizes airflow in a variety of conditions. The OEM intake yielded a peak flow rate of 595 CFM at 28” of H2O (Aq), while the Unitronic Carbon Fiber 4” Intake System
achieved 1118 CFM with the Race Filter for a gain of 88% over the OEM Intake and flowed 1095 CFM with the Sport Filter, a gain of 84% over the OEM Intake.










2019+ DAZA models are supported with Unitronic’s Intake Adapter, allowing a smooth and seamless installation experience.​*





**FEATURES*


• Up to 88% increase in flow over stock
• 2/2 Twill prepreg carbon fiber weave
• Autoclave construction
• EPDM couplers
• High-quality stainless steel hose clamps
• Direct bolt-on fitment with OEM Mounting Locations & EPDM mounting grommets
• Smooth airflow transitions
• Proven power, torque, and airflow gains

*APPLICATIONS
*2017-2019 Audi RS 3 (DAZA & DNWA)
2018-2019 Audi TT RS (DAZA & DNWA)


*

*
**


**​​


----------

